# Not chewing food then vomiting



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Since we got PepperAnn spayed I've been listening to the vet and downed her 1/2 cup of food per day to 1/4 cup per day. We switched to adult food because they said she was gaining too fast. She is about 5 1/2 lbs for 6 months old. The issue is now she inhales her food and will often times vomit after her dinner. She acts starving all day long. I feed her 1/8 cup food at 730am, then a baby carrot at lunchtime, and 1/8 cup at dinner. I also may do a 1/4 piece of a low fat grain free biscuit a day. I don't know what to do. I am feeding her a toy breed food so the pieces are tiny. She literally will suck the food then swallow. She never was like this when I fed her more. It's sad. Any advice?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i had this problem with dexter before...he ate way too fast and didnt chew his kibbles so i started feeding him by hand and slowly progressed down. sometimes i still do but now he chews more  i hope you get this fixed! throwing up is no fun to clean


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you add water to her food? That will force her to slow down to eat and is also needed. A dog's diet should be 70% water and on average, kibble is about 15% water so she needs it anyway. It will serve to fill her up so she is not so hungry and her body will process her food better.

Everyone does things differently but I would never advocate hand feeding a dog, tossing food around or creating games around eating. That is a good way to create picky dogs and set yourself up for something you may have to do forever as they are such creatures of habit.


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Wasn't adding water but that sound like a good idea.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I started adding water to Jaxx's food just for that reason. Jaxx is very slim but is also very food motivated. If he didn't have water in his food he would inhale his food. The water makes him slow down.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> Everyone does things differently but I would never advocate hand feeding a dog, tossing food around or creating games around eating. That is a good way to create picky dogs and set yourself up for something you may have to do forever as they are such creatures of habit.


well whatever works for me worked for me as long as the dog is healthy and eating right? i love how u pinpointed me. and he is less picky now in terms of food but again will never in his lifetime eat raw :daisy:


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Actually, the local dog bakery suggested hand feeding a few pieces of kibble at a time to slow her down or set it in her bowl a few at a time. I never had issues until I cut her food back. I don't want to over feed but I hate seeing a hungry puppy. She used to let her food sit and only eat when she was hungry now it's suck it up and swallow. Sad


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> well whatever works for me worked for me as long as the dog is healthy and eating right? i love how u pinpointed me. and he is less picky now in terms of food but again will never in his lifetime eat raw


Yes.
I did not pinpoint you. I said, "Everyone does things differently" as my lead in. It is true. I went on to say, "I'd not..." meaning that I, personally, would not hand feed a dog. My opinion. Made it clear that is what it was. I have said that to a number of people here. Many have picky dogs.
I was giving advise about kibble. I am not certain how raw is pursuant to the conversation. I do not even feed prey model raw.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

like how u didnt pinpoint me on the other post in here. where did the habit of throwin the food around come from after u talked about hand feedin isnt a great thing to do? u think im a fool and cant comprehend to simple english? im over it though. raw went into this convo because a lot of people said that if u leave raw on the floor without other food they will eventually eat it so i was explainin how dex hates raw and would never touch it...since the pickyness was in here. 

anywho not gonna hijack this thread for somethin so childish. goodluck to the original poster :albino:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay. Sorry you took it that way.

Chitheresa and others have repeatedly talked about wishing they had not thrown food around or used special plates to get their dogs to eat because later they always had to do it. Guess I could have spelled that out as to not have you feel pinpointed. Not everyone here agrees on everything nor ever will.

I am am a clean freak and cannot bring myself to feed raw. Again, just my own opinion, not pinpointing anyone who feeds raw.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Would you be able to break her diet into smaller meals throughout the day? Maybe add a middle of the day meal or even break it into 4 meals a day to see if that makes a difference? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

My husband mentioned trying that. I can certainly do that. Do you all think 1/4 cup for the day is reasonable? She isn't overly active.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I actually do what Krystal suggested. I feed just a few pieces of kibble at midday and I usually put about a tablespoon do low fat cottage cheese with it, maybe just a few veggies. But I try to spread out food over the day.

I have the same problem with Angel just swallowing and not chewing his food. Sometimes I will put his kibble in a treat dispenser and he has to work to get one piece at a time. Sometimes he'll chew it, sometimes he won't!

He's two years old and so far he's doing goods! I give him regular size kibble, Wellness Core chicken.

Try a treat dispenser!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You will want to match the calories of her specific food with her weight. I am not one for watching their weight when they are still puppies, though.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Pepperann said:


> My husband mentioned trying that. I can certainly do that. Do you all think 1/4 cup for the day is reasonable? She isn't overly active.


It depends on the food honestly. What are you feeding? I would make sure she is on a high quality food. I go by Jaxx's body in determining how much he needs. If he seems to be gaining I cut back and if he is losing weight I add a little more. 
I would also increase exercise if you are trying to take some weight off of her. It will be good for her joints since she has some extra weight on her joints strengthening up the muscles is a good idea.


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

I want to get a good pic of her and post it. She doesn't look heavy in anyway. She looks skinny to me. Currently we are feeding toy breed Nutro Ultra but I have Fromm Grain Free beef fritatta on its way. The vet said switch to adult food. She is a puppy still so I don't want her to go hungry.


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is some pics of her body.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I am am a clean freak and cannot bring myself to feed raw. Again, just my own opinion, not pinpointing anyone who feeds raw.


And you're not at all alone with that opinion.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

There's some nutro that's on recall, please be aware


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't see a recall but am reading current stories with ill dogs on Nutro. Oh no! I wish my order would be here tomorrow from chewy.com....I need the fromm! She has been getting sick often after eating and I switched to this food after her spay....over 2 wks ago!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Pepperann said:


> I don't see a recall but am reading current stories with ill dogs on Nutro. Oh no! I wish my order would be here tomorrow from chewy.com....I need the fromm! She has been getting sick often after eating and I switched to this food after her spay....over 2 wks ago!


oops yes i was on mobile i meant consumer affairs :]
1,340 Complaints and Reviews about Nutro Pet Foods
hurry fromm hurry!  goodluck on that! i got a bag last time and before i found a place near me that sells it i ordered online and it was so expensive...and dexter hated it! -.- ended up throwing it out :foxes15:


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

I am so glad I posted here about my issue. I bet it's the darn food....she has had vomiting often since we switched to the toy breed nutro ultra.....right after her spay!

This was one of the reviews I saw............


I've been feeding my Chihuahua Nutro Small Breed Adult Formula for several months. Around the beginning of February, I got a new bag. And soon thereafter, he began having frequent vomiting spells. He would throw up either white foam or yellow bile. After a vomiting spell, he'd shiver and act lethargic for several hours. Once I'd get him to eat some plain rice or oatmeal, he'd perk up and go back to his usual happy self. But a few days later (back on his dog food), he'd have another vomiting spell. There were also a few instances of mucousy, bloody stool and really bad gas. I never suspected the Nutro food to be the culprit, because I had no idea they changed the formula. These symptoms went on for three weeks, and we could not figure out the diagnosis. I stumbled upon this website last night; thank goodness! I'm happy to report that Stu is on a new food now, and I'm thankful that he's made a total recovery. My sympathy goes out to those who lost their pets over this.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

well the foam and yellow bile usually means an empty tummy but the bloody moucus and all that doesnt sound fun at all! im glad ur getting off the food soon before it impacts deeper


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yikes, those symptoms are dreadful, what the heck is wrong with the stupid manufacturer, they need to wake up to themselves real quick!

I'm a terror, being a farm gal all my life, I just hurl recreational bones, chicken wing tips, ribs etc around in the living room - the look on my friend's faces is hysterical. 

I have all timber flooring t/out so them eating bones on the floor just doesn't bother me at all - I can think of a lot worse stuff on the floors than a bit 'o fresh meat  I do, however, understand that the very thought of it would be enough to turn most normal people's stomachs.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

AussieLass said:


> I'm a terror, being a farm gal all my life, I just hurl recreational bones, chicken wing tips, ribs etc around in the living room - the look on my friend's faces is hysterical.


Bahahaha... I know that look all too well. I have OCD and am a total clean freak, but for the sake of my pups have desnsitized myself to it. Now, frankly, it just feels like playing with playdough. Cold, half-frozen bloody paydough. =P 

That said I respect anyone's decisions; just pointing out that even sanitary nuts like me can get used to the diet LOL! I do believe premades & dehydrated raw diets have their advantage; and it's convenient to have everything already already balanced out!! There are some great grain-free kibbles out there these days too. The only times I have a hard time holding back on my dog food preaching is when I see someone loading a 40lb bag of Ol Roy into their trunk. >.<

To the OP, in addition to adding water like Karen suggested, you can also try mixing in a few ice cubes. She may not eat them, (f she does no harm done) but she'll have to eat slower around them. =D


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

KittyD said:


> And you're not at all alone with that opinion.


Yeah, I guess I like it that we can all have our own opinions here. Not going to clarify every statement I make with "This is just my opinion" nor put a disclaimer in my siggy that "comments expressed by this poster are just her opinion". To me, that is a given.



AussieLass said:


> I have all timber flooring t/out so them eating bones on the floor just doesn't bother me at all - I can think of a lot worse stuff on the floors than a bit 'o fresh meat  I do, however, understand that the very thought of it would be enough to turn most normal people's stomachs.


I have a lot of carpet and rugs. If I had more wood flooring than I do, I'd consider it. I picture 3 crazed dogs with bloody carcasses running through my house! haha!



LostLakeLua said:


> Bahahaha... I know that look all too well. I have OCD and am a total clean freak, but for the sake of my pups have desnsitized myself to it. Now, frankly, it just feels like playing with playdough. Cold, half-frozen bloody paydough. =P
> 
> That said I respect anyone's decisions; just pointing out that even sanitary nuts like me can get used to the diet LOL! I do believe premades & dehydrated raw diets have their advantage; and it's convenient to have everything already already balanced out!! There are some great grain-free kibbles out there these days too. The only times I have a hard time holding back on my dog food preaching is when I see someone loading a 40lb bag of Ol Roy into their trunk. >.<
> 
> To the OP, in addition to adding water like Karen suggested, you can also try mixing in a few ice cubes. She may not eat them, (f she does no harm done) but she'll have to eat slower around them. =D


The ice cubes are a GREAT idea and one I had not thought of!

Kat-I just picture you and your giant "bucket 'o beef heart" that you wrangled from that farmer. You were my hero that day. Even if I was creeped out.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL!!! =D I remember that day when the farmer delivered them to our door.. those buckets lasted the gang forever!!


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Fed her puppy food she was on before she got spayed.....no vomiting....odd! Fromm might not get here until Tuesday  can't wait.....hope my picky eater eats it!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Fromm makes an outstanding food. GREAT family company, no recalls. They make and produce it all themselves, not produced at a factory with lots of other brands.

Mine really liked Fromm. Hope she does well on it. You have made a VERY good choice!


----------

